
Headway – Changelog as a Service - spdustin
https://headwayapp.co
======
spdustin
Found it while using JS Fiddle today - they did a Show HN [0] 10 months back
and didn't get much traction, but it's a really cleverly done widget and
thought they deserved another look :)

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10172843](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10172843)

